# Habistat what a joke



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

I just mail ordered a Habistat 100W heat mat from the UK to Hong Kong, and after two weeks of waiting it finally arrived.

Plug it in and depsite it being 29deg C background temp at the moment it won't switch off. I turned it to lowest, took the heat mat out of the viv and put the probe and the thermometer underneath and waited. Its at 52deg now and still not turned off. 

Take the screws off and open the cover - its the cheapest bit of mass produced plastic rubbish I have ever seen. They may have a 5 year guarantee but its a huge pain in the bum. Can they not test the things before sending them out the door?

Rant over, anybody else had this problem?


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Mods please delete as I feel bad. Their customer service is excellent! Second to none.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

All of my stats are habistat and I think they work very well! I dont trust the stat to get it to the displayed temp, I use the temp markings on the stat as a kind of power percentage, and have a thermometer probe next to the stat probe and use that to calibrate the temps to what I want!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

All of my 5 are excellent! Are you sure it is a problem with your mat and not your stat?


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

Never had a problem. Ccustomer services in the uk if you have with a replacement if you have troubles. All good.


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Turns out that if you plug a 11W mat with a 13A fuse into a 100W stat it blows some of the internal transistors (something called a triac) and you have to replace it....

Anybody else come across this?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

I think there is a minimum wattage you can use on the habistat thermostats.


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

No I don't think there is.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

bradly said:


> Turns out that if you plug a 11W mat with a 13A fuse into a 100W stat it blows some of the internal transistors (something called a triac) and you have to replace it....
> Anybody else come across this?


Hi Lawrence,
As you know, I have sent you several e mails to try and resolve your problems and have offered to help you.
I did not say this and this is simply not true.
We have NEVER had a Habistat leave our factory that didn't work and your problems will have been caused either by damage in transit or some other factor. Possibly the fact that you have disassembled the unit.
I am sending you a replacement triac today and will, if necessary have the unit back for repair free of charge, returning it to you in Hong Kong free of charge.
This will cost far in excess of the Mat stat, which is the cheapest unit in the range.
As always, our customer care is is second to none, but your errant posts are doing little to help your situation!


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

I agree your customer care is second to none! I tried to get this damned thing deleted and the only way I can see is to swear and shout and abuse and get a mod to notice and DELETE THIS THREAD. Apologies for the language about to arrive.


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

C'mon mods I'm taking a 'warning' for my abuse as payment for you closing this thread.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I have closed this thread but I will not be removing it. In future I suggest you think on a bit more before you start a thread that you may later want removed. We are not here to remove threads as and when a user wants us too because they were too hasty and have not tried to resolve things correctly first. You may have asked for it to be removed once before, I personally didn't see that request, but if we miss it the first time I suggest you try again or PM someone, we do not expect you to start swearing on a thread which children can read. It would seem the customer service you have received is more than generous and I will be leaving that for all to see.


----------

